# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei Y511-U10 Firmware(Android 4.2.2, V100R001C33B101N, Morocco, Meditel)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم Huawei Y511-U10
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## maher1974

choukrane  ramadan karim

----------


## maher1974

beaucoup mon ami merci

----------


## maher1974

stp je parle pas arabe c'est pour ça j'ecrit en francais

----------


## pcgeorge23

Good Job

----------


## aziztaybi

السلام  عليكم

----------


## aziztaybi

اخواني لدي هاتف  هواوي y511-10  w

----------


## abdozago

وااااه بزاااااف اصحبي

----------


## hichamazizi

شكرا اخي  :Confused:

----------


## achraf1972

شكرا اخي

----------


## king-web

شكرا لك اخي  شكرا لك اخي

----------

